# Total Trick or Treator counts!



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I lost count. I gave out 30 treat bags and an entire 135 piece bag. I had just enough!! Im very happy with the turnout this year!


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

I was expecting 30-40 and easily had double that even though it was cold and windy. I had a cornucopia of king size/snack size candy and found that the nerd ropes, sour patch kids, and gobstoppers got wiped out before the Reese's and Kit Kats were even touched. By 6:30 I ran to 7-11 and bought almost every candy bar still in stock


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Halloween, everyone! We had 123 ToTs this year...we had more last year, but we did better than I thought we would with how cold and windy it is here. We froze our butts off tonight sitting out there!!!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

We had 2 groups! Previously we had gotten 1 in 5 years here. I am over the moon!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

My count is at least 1000 im waiting on my neighbor who counts. last year we had 1400 easy.... we might have got 
I would say 1000-1200. We had 3000 pieces of candy this year.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

12 1/2, 14 if I include 2 little relatives. The half is the little one year old across the street who really just came to our house & we gave her a treat bag anyway.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

We had 30 exactly, which is average. First ones came at 6:05, last ones at 7:40. We always buy way too much candy, but we ran out one year on a Saturday and have been paranoid ever since! Haha!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Mom make a list (time - # of kids) for each year.

2001: 14
2003: 0
2005: 31
2007: 23
2009: 48
2013: 52
2017: 54

Getting better. Years years ago, when I was a kid, we used to get 100-500 kids (mostly with cars driving all over the town) and don't turn off the light until 11PM-12AM.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

We had about 45 actually make it to the door. I've learned that a lot of people are too scared to come up to the walkway, so my actual numbers are higher. I have no idea how many people we had chicken out, walk by, or drive by. My numbers were climbing for a few years, but I seem to be stuck around 45-50.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

236, average for a cold weeknight.


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

We moved to our current town in 2015. There were 75 kids that year. Last year we had 107. This year we hit 173 and I had to go get more candy.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

We gave out 106 treat bags Last year we out like 140 -150. It rained all evening. There was a lot less trick or treaters walking the neighborhood.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

We had 268 Trick or Treaters stop by in the 2hrs my town allows for Trick or Treating.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

The numbers are holding steady same as last year 1000 give or take


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

We had about 50, which is an all time record for me. I can usually count all the visitors I get on my hands. At one point there were about 20 just standing and staring in the street, so I'm happy!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

About 125. Good turn out this year. Every year is unique here- no figuring it! I thought it was gonna be not good but all of a sudden around 7:30 they were coming in droves. All in all, good year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I would say about 800. Easily could have been more though. I had to hunt for more candy! Luckily I had a bag of heresy kisses.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I lost count as we had kids coming in droves. One drove would clear out and another drove would file up as the first drove was filing out. We bought 8 smaller bags of fun sized candy bars a couple days ago, thinking that would be plenty as we usually don't get much more than a dozen or 2 TOTers. But I asked hubby to grab a big bag of candy this evening while at the store for dinner supplies just in case. We went through all 8 bags of the first batch of candy and by half way through the 240 bag of candy hubby picked up tonight, hubby had to run back to the store and grab more candy. The 240 bag was the bite size and I usually hand out 3-4 of those depending on size of kid. The fun sizes I handed out 2 each. We ended up going through half of a second bag of 240 count candy before the TOTers stopped coming. It started raining about 7:30 and we had kids coming until around 9:00. Kids were ringing our doorbell around 5:30 tonight.

The amount of TOTers we got to night was more than the last 5 years combined. I was in heaven, but now I am dead tired.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

It was weird this year. Last year, we had zero decorations, just my daughter out there with a bag of candy and we got about 80. This year, with tons of decorations, we got 34. And last year they started coming about 5, this year our first ones didn't show up until closer to 6. We packed it in and went out to eat at 8, but I think it was pretty well done.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Almost 60, up from 30 last year.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

About 250 - a little better than last year. I think the World Series game kept turnout a little low.


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

We counted 92 this year!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow We had the coldest Halloween in 20 years (35 degrees) and only 8 trick or treaters. the lowest I remember ever! In a good year, we get 40


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

110, good weather and a lot better turn out for us than last year when we got 60 something. It's our second year at this house so those are the only stats so far. Last year it was raining and this year it was dry and not too cold so we think that is the primary difference. I had 103 treat bags made up so we went through all of those and then some of the back up candy. We had one van stop where only one kid came to the door and told us the others were too scared


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

We had 34, which is pretty average. We've been having such nice weather all month and then last night/all morning today...............snow. It wasn't insanely cold.. but mother nature could have done us a solid and waited one more night.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

We had around 150, which is by far the most we have ever had. Last year we had around 10 families through, this year I was shocked, but very pleased how many people turned up (thank goodness I 'overstocked' on the chocolate, lollies and non-food handouts - we just had enough).

I should add we are in Australia and Halloween is no where near as big here as what it is in the USA and Canada. Thank you to all the wonderful people on this forum who shared their knowledge and inspired me with their ideas and suggestions. Hope you all had a Happy Halloween.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

We only had 4! Being in the middle of the week and the cold weather probably hurt us. Last year we had about 30 or so. I didn't build anything new this year due to recovering from my stroke. Next year will hopefully be better.


----------



## Maniac Marshall (Sep 17, 2017)

We got maybe 160-170+, it was a good year despite the cold and little rain, having the lights up all month probably helped the numbers. Lot's of nice compliments as well


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Four at the apartment. All from the same family.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I made 80 treat bags and had some supplies to throw together at least 20 more. I think we have 10 or so of those 80 left, which is about on par with last year. It wasn't raining, which was wonderful, but it was bitterly cold, which when compared to the very warm temperatures we've had up until last week I think kept some people in. We Canadians can weather cold, but we need to get used to it for a bit.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

First year in the new House, so I didn't know what to expect. But was pleasantly surprised! Had more kids this year than any other year in the old house! We didn't do a running count, but based on candy given out it was just over 300 ToTs! WooHoo!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

We had a bit more than last year but holding pretty steady since we moved into our house in 2014 ( one week before Halloween ). We got about 155 kids in 2015. We decided to give out treat bags in 2016 and 2017. We gave out 160 treat bags in 2016 and 170 last night . Both years we did have to break into our reserve candy as well. After a slow start ,last night was our biggest turn out yet. Between 7 and 8pm they were coming in droves. We usually sit outside on our front deck. We have two cats who get upset when people come to the door and they hate loud noises. We put them downstairs in our finished basement and they watched/listened to "Honeymooner's" reruns  Everybody was happy last night LOL


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

We had about 50 TOTs last night. I usually do better at counting but the first group came while I was still setting up and before official trick-or-treat times (only 15 minutes early though) and the second group completely took over my porch so I was just passing out candy and treat bags left and right! I ended up subtracting our original amount of candy with our remaining. I completely ran out of last year's treat bags so I'll need to make more next year.

We had fewer kids than last year but it was a pretty steady stream until about 7:30. I think the cold (39°F!) and being on a school night affected the numbers.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

The cold didn't keep em from trick r treating in my neighborhood, just short of 500 tots, I only have about 12 or 15 pcs of 500 left, but I was expecting a huge turn out, the more the merrier


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

~300+ Tots which was a record for us. Eight years ago when we first started going all-out on the Halloween decor, we would get perhaps ten kids (dark street). Moral of the story, if you build it and hang tough during the lean years, they will eventually come. 

Can't imagine how forum member handle 1,000 hungry tots; cause 300+ was a bunch of fun with moments of craziness.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I gave out a little over 900 fidget spinners, but I know I had repeat kids.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

We made 80 treat bags and then had some back up candy. All of that was gone by 8:30. So we figured we had about 100 kids or so. Pretty nice turn out!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

We were right around 100 this year. Down from last year.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

We had 54. That was a record for us. We usually get about 20. So I was very happy with the turn out. Most of out TOTs were teenagers. Only about a dozen were 10 and younger.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

After a cold rainy day and with the city pushing their "indoor safe alternative trunk or treat" I had low expectations. But around 4 or 5, the wind died down and the skies cleared. We had perfect trick or treat weather! We stayed steady but not crazy-busy like a few years ago. Our total count ended up being 239. It was a great night!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We were hoping for 150, but got extra treats just in case. My wife is the Treatmistress, and keeps a pretty good count. We got 225 in a nice steady flow. The largest group was 12 which is about the maximum our Chamber of Darkess (a 20'x16' space in the carport) can handle.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

We ran out of candy at 8:00 after 650 TOTs. The display looked great, but I might be done for awhile... Too many (a large percentage) of the kids were rude, disrespectful, or downright obnoxious/threatening.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

At least 300 but was probably more.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Just 6 here, 2 groups of 3 each. But it was raining (a total of 1.6 inches through the night), so we were grateful for the 6 kids we got. Let's hear it for dedicated ToTers!


----------



## RottenJack (Apr 7, 2008)

103. Down a hair from last year, but it was a school night.
I felt the worst after I started taking things down and a big group came . But I told them to wait a minute and plugged the lights back in so they had some of the effect.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

About fourteen ToT'rs for us, in spite of it being about the best Halloween weather conditions we've around here in years! 
While speaking to some folks around town today, they all remarked that turnout seemed oddly low; don't know the witchcraft is behind it, but at least my family had a great night outside with the fire pit and our closest skeleton friends in attendance!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

RottenJack said:


> 103. Down a hair from last year, but it was a school night.
> I felt the worst after I started taking things down and a big group came . But I told them to wait a minute and plugged the lights back in so they had some of the effect.


Last year was a school night too.


----------



## brimagic (Nov 2, 2014)

If I had to estimate we were between 250-275 for the night, given the candy we had left at the end of the night and accounting for the odd ToT that grabbed a handful instead of the allotted few pieces!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We had 866 people cross our threshold (that's when I hit the counter). Last year we had 654, so a significant increase. Based on what people told us, word is getting out and starting to attract more people. I think the news story helped, as we had several families tell us they saw us on the news and came because of it.

We also put up a sign saying we were still taking donations for the local high school band and orchestras, and had a decent amount of donations yesterday. I haven't done a final counting yet, but I think we were able to generate over $1000 in donations (100% of which goes to the school). 

Every year I saw I'm going to take pictures of the crowd, but I end up being too busy (watching the crowds, talking to people, etc). Several times last night, I had to hold people up at the door because we had too many people in the house and it was difficult for those inside to move around and see the decorations. Oddly enough, people love a line, as once I held people up, more people got into queue.

Luckily, we had no issues with anyone last night, so it was a pleasant and enjoyable night for everyone!

(edited to fix % sign)


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

18 for me, down from 25 last year. It was great weather for a change so I don't know why there were fewer.


----------



## Opus (Oct 31, 2012)

I had 23 trick or treaters this year. Down from last years 70 .


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

I had 280. made 1 kid cry countless creams and 2 kids drop their treat bags. best night yet.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I'm guessing we had around 150-170 totrs, but a ton of people came to just see the house,we were actually giving tours of the inside too, lol. People were coming from all over, one told me that our house was all over Facebook, that's why they came to see it, so that is pretty cool I guess.At one point there was around 50-60 people wondering around, it was a blast! Kinda cold out but I had some heaters running to take the chill off, finally shut it down about 10,one of the best for us!


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 27, 2017)

2014: 0
2015: 2
2016: 10

2017: ?? (Wasn't home but had a haunt set up)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 27, 2017)

kuroneko said:


> We had about 45 actually make it to the door. I've learned that a lot of people are too scared to come up to the walkway, so my actual numbers are higher. I have no idea how many people we had chicken out, walk by, or drive by. My numbers were climbing for a few years, but I seem to be stuck around 45-50.


Well, I guess if you tone down the horror you may boost your numbers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I had 56 at my second floor apartment. I gave out treat bags with about 4-5 items inside and more than one kid shouted "goodie bags! We got goodie bags!" ? it was fun to see all the kids running around outside!


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

Kwll2112 said:


> We had 866 people cross our threshold (that's when I hit the counter). Last year we had 654, so a significant increase. Based on what people told us, word is getting out and starting to attract more people. I think the news story helped, as we had several families tell us they saw us on the news and came because of it.
> 
> We also put up a sign saying we were still taking donations for the local high school band and orchestras, and had a decent amount of donations yesterday. I haven't done a final counting yet, but I think we were able to generate over $1000 in donations (100$ of which goes to the school).
> 
> ...


I looked at your website and your house looks absolutely incredible! How do you manage hordes of people wandering through the house though? I always think about inviting people in but some of the TOTs are so unruly they will literally slam on the door with fake weapons if I don't get up soon enough to go to the door


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Last count was ~190. Pretty good for a fairly cold night with a bit of rain, in a pretty small place, with NOBODY else down the street doing anything.

Not quite up to our record years when we had 300-350, maybe 400 people, but that's been a while. It was a nice, steady, manageable night.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Went through 2400 pieces of candy. I think it was somewhere close to 1000 ToTs. I could barely walk down the sidewalk at times.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

25 if we were lucky. Had several "oohs" and "ahh that's cool!" so it was still worth putting in the work. Kids were getting fistfuls of candy near the end. LOL!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Probably about 375+ for candy and over 420 to go through the haunt (some repeats there) from 6-8:15ish. Also collected 2 bags of food and about $20 for the local food bank in donations for our haunt. Very good night with LOTS of varied costumes and MANY compliments on the decorations and the haunt. First time we also had people coming from other neighborhoods just to see the haunt!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

We only count the kids that come through. We average 50-60 largest was over 150. This year even though it was only 30 degrees out was 81. But i am betting we had more adults than kids that came to see the display. Was a really good night.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

I live just outside of central London and it's always insane here. Counted them for the first time and expected around 500. Nope. ??


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

BadgerSpanner said:


> I live just outside of central London and it's always insane here. Counted them for the first time and expected around 500. Nope. ??


I use the same counter, love it!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

That's awesome! I have the same counter and it makes it so easy to keep track of the count.



BadgerSpanner said:


> I live just outside of central London and it's always insane here. Counted them for the first time and expected around 500. Nope. ??


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you. 

As for people in the house, it does get hectic at times. I've been asked if I worry about so many people in my house looking at my stuff, but all there is to see are decorations. All of "our stuff" is either moved upstairs or hidden (like tables). All our couches, TVs, stereos, game consoles, etc, are all moved out and not in view.

The way the house is set up, people walk in the front door and follow the tiled walkway through the house, which is around the stairway in the center of the house. This leads them around through the rooms, into the kitchen, then into the front room and eventually back at the front door. 

For HW night, my two oldest kids invite a few of their friends over, and they help watch people. My son and his friends will be in the kitchen, watching over the candy and my daughter and her friends are staged at the turn in the walkway, where they can watch over people in the room farthest from the door. It works out pretty well. My wife and I pretty much stay at the door and greet people.

During this, our front door is always open, and this year I had to stop people before entering several times. When the house gets too full, people can't really wander around and see anything, as there are too many people. As we let people walk into the rooms and up to the props, so they can see them closer or take pictures, there's no set time for how long someone is in the house. No one really seemed to mind waiting, and the formation of a line seemed to attract more people to it, so I might have started with 8 or 10 people waiting, but it would grow to 30 or 40 people before I could let more people in.

We had 3 main traffic issues. The first is the entryway to the courtyard, which is about the size of a doorway, and when people were waiting, it was difficult for people to exit. Same with the front door. If I didn't stop people from coming in, it often became choked at the front door, as people trying to get in didn't yield to those trying to exit, and vive versa. 

The 3rd traffic issue we had, and one I didn't really expect, was people wanted to stay and watch the entire cycle of the "Unliving Potrait" above the fireplace in the parlor. The parlor was the last room you'd walk through on your way back to the front door, and when people saw the moving painting, they wanted to wait and see all or more of it. The full cycle was about 10 minutes, so this often caused a bottleneck in that room. It was such a huge hit, we'll have to use it again next year, but we'll have to consider putting it someplace out of the main traffic flow.



habeastortoise said:


> I looked at your website and your house looks absolutely incredible! How do you manage hordes of people wandering through the house though? I always think about inviting people in but some of the TOTs are so unruly they will literally slam on the door with fake weapons if I don't get up soon enough to go to the door


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

well I had 87. Seems a little low, but i have never counted TOTers before. I am a little disappointed. The weather sucked this year. It was in the low 30s and we had snow flurries. I will have to see what happens next year.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

9 kids total in Ashburn, Virginia. Absolutely worst Halloween we've ever had. It's our first year here in a rented townhome and I think we settled in the wrong neighborhood. Oh well.. maybe we'll move before next year. #totallyBummed


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm happy I went with my gut and bought an extra bag a few nights before. Last year was very meh, had about 20 kids. This year was much better! I gave out all 36 treat bags I had leftover from last year within the first 30 minutes! Then had a steady stream all night. The weather was about the same as last year, but the two houses that face the entrance of my court were fully decked out this year and had scare actors running around. Had quite a few kids huddled in my driveway crying. Needless to say that got extra candy form me. I'll have to do something next year to help drive more traffic down my way (more lights, and props!) but I was sooo happy with this year!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Had 19, don't get many where I'm at anyway being a cul-de-sac and long driveway, and a ways from other houses, plus wet and cold, it did quit raining for the TOT time though.. I think sitting outside this year did help for what we had. Didn't help main road is closed at one end then they have road closed signs all over so traffic wont go to main road. Freaking maze of road closed barricades which is ridiculous, sorry rant over , lol.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Still reaching towards 500 (about 475, after doubles and adults). I think I claimed 450 last year.

From right after school 3:00 to 8:00 (and then it drops off to 2-3 while starting cleanup).
A new wrinkle that started last year. The grade school, that my dead end that starts from behind the school had their second trunk & treat, so instead of kids at 3:00 - I get swarmed after the trunk & treat ended, lined up out to the street!


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Just over 60. We made up 60 treat bags and handed them all out, then handed out some individual lollies.
Been in this new house 4 halloweens, this was first year with any real decorations / haunt.

Noted that this year, even being a weeknight, all the children were dressed up, and even quite a few of the parents/guardians. Previous years we had quite a few older, teenage, kids not even dressed up, just out to grab as many chocolates and candy as they could.

I'm real glad the numbers are below 100, don't know how you handle 500 - 1500 ?


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

keithcorcoran said:


> 9 kids total in Ashburn, Virginia. Absolutely worst Halloween we've ever had. It's our first year here in a rented townhome and I think we settled in the wrong neighborhood. Oh well.. maybe we'll move before next year. #totallyBummed


Not surprised at all. It seem that Halloween Trick or Treating is discouraged (frowned upon) or _banned?_ in VA. My brother (and his family) currently live in Richmond and there is NO trick or treating in his area. Only Trunk or Treat. Many people DO NOT decorate their house or yard. I feel sorry for my nephews not getting a chance to experience the Halloween Night like we did when we were kids.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Not only did I lose count but I forgot to start the count haha! I did another "lazy" setup this year but for this year's addition I have my roommates and a friend show up all dressed up. Everyone Really sold it! The biggest mistake I made this year....mounting my camera on my tripod instead of carrying it with me. My roommate, he is 6'3" 280lbs, dressed up as the Reaper and just stood in place...no movement...at all. He asked me at one point if I could see him breathing. I couldn't. He got a group of maybe 5 kids REALLY good. My other female roommates friend showed up basically just dressed goth style with fangs on her teeth, she stood over by my "Levitating Body" and Everytime it activated she would place her hands over it like she was doing a spell. EVERYONE "killed it". I have a few videos but like I said before it was mounted on my tripod and the only other worst location I could have put it was facing a wall ?. I hope everyone killed it this year (and plans to "kill" more next year . Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Number were a little lower than last year. About 250 made it through the haunt. Prob close to 50 chickened out and that's an all time high. This just means my haunts are getting better. Gotta really think about if I'm doing another haunt in 2018 or not.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I had two trick or treaters. Thank goodness, unlike the interior, I didn't go overboard outside with decorations. Not one house within view of my front yard had their lights on. Oh well, now to unpack all my gift/candy bags and take the candy to share with everyone at work.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

We were down this year. But we still had about 180 kids.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't count, but I always ballpark 175. It was a little light this year, so prob less. But we get groups of a dozen several times in addition to everyone else. This year I only handed out to children who either couldn't or wouldn't make it up the steps. I let last year's Spirit Halloween Scarecrow hand out the candy and he was a big hit. I got lots of legit screams.


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 27, 2017)

This thread gave me a good idea for next year that I'd never thought of before.
I have a couple of manual click counters. You know, the kind you hold and push the button every time something happens to keep a count of something.
Next year, I'm using one of them when I pass out candy to count the ToTers. It will better help me to keep an accurate count which I will use the following year to calculate how much candy I'll need.
I'll be able to watch my numbers grow (or shrink?) each year and will be better able to avoid running out of treats too early.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hard to beat something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Clicker-Coun...pID=417m1NAnlFL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## pmm6904 (Nov 1, 2015)

103. About average. Last year we had more teens. This year was mostly little kids.


----------



## the e-phil dead (Nov 4, 2017)

Just under 60. This was my first year handing out candy as well as decorating the yard. I had no idea what to expect but the important thing is I didn't run out of candy.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We figure close to 800 came through the haunt.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*we made 700 candy bags and we got our first TOT'r around 3 and by 8:00 all the bags were gone. then we went through a 350 piece bag of candy, then 75 bags of pretzels, 50 little bags of chips and then we had about 200 pieces of left over candy that we didn't use for the candy bags and all that was gone by 9:30. so almost 1,400 kids not counting parents*


----------



## Ratmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

250-270 this year. Down from last year but it rained early and was cold so I think people made alternate plans. Between that and being Tuesday I am still pleased.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got about 40 - seems about average for me. We have no street lights / sidewalks and only a handful in my block turn their porch lights on. So even tho I'm on the elementary school bus route (aka visible to kids) we don't get huge numbers. I'd say probably 2/3 were really little ones, too. I had one repeat girl and she was so funny that I didn't even care. First time she was with her mom and squealed loud enough to break glass at her Starburst & Skittles. She was back a bit later with a cousin (she announced herself as if I had an excess of 12 year old bunnies come to my house) so I made sure to give her something different that time around. 

On the plus side....that means they get full-sized candy bars and the 2 older boys at the end (they were masked, but based on the comments, I'm almost positive one was the 18+ year old neighbor from directly behind us) - they got 4-5 each. They would have gotten more but I had to save some for the husband & spawn.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Got around 90. My Halloween display really ticks off some of my neighbors since without the draw my house, they would probably have fewer than 25 TOTers to buy candy for. Since I am the last house on a dead-end road, all the houses that would ordinarily get very few kids get every single TOTer headed for my house. I saw one house down the way shut off the lights at 7:20PM. The neighbor directly across the street is notoriously frugal and would probably LOVE to just turn their lights out altogether... but don't because of me. heh heh heh


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

we had 500 treat bags made ... 420 in total ... pretty good for a rainy day ... first time in 10 years that it rained on the tots, so considering the weather, an amazing turn out. last year we had 500 ish, had 300 treat bags made but ran out so the count isn't as accurate as before ... for the longest time we couldn't break 300, then 500 last year, 420 this year 

we were uncertain how the turnout was going to be due to an article in the local paper, so probably had a bunch of newbies this year, but the rain had have to kept the numbers lower than it could have been ... no complaints though

amk


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

We made 121 treat bags this year (each with 13 items, 10 pieces of candy plus a pencil, glow stick and a rubber spider). We also had 60 treat bags from last year as a reserve.

We had a great time and ended up with 117 TOT's (up from 87 last year). The haunt was smaller this year, but no one noticed with the elevator ride. Most thought the haunt was bigger. We live 6 miles out of town, so the TOT's have their parents bring them out late. 

I don't know how many people actually went through the haunt. We had from 2 to 4 people entering the haunt every 2 to 3 minutes from 7:30 pm till 10:30 pm. Some went through a couple of times to try and figure out the elevator ride. We had a wall that would move so when the elevator doors opened, the entire scene had changed.

I took the remaining treat bags to work for the guys to take home to their kids... don't know how many actually made it to the kids


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Tired_Yeti said:


> This thread gave me a good idea for next year that I'd never thought of before.
> I have a couple of manual click counters. You know, the kind you hold and push the button every time something happens to keep a count of something.
> Next year, I'm using one of them when I pass out candy to count the ToTers. It will better help me to keep an accurate count which I will use the following year to calculate how much candy I'll need.
> I'll be able to watch my numbers grow (or shrink?) each year and will be better able to avoid running out of treats too early.
> ...


That's one of the many reasons I went to treat bags. I know how many I made, so if there's some left over, I can calculate how many we got. I made 80, had nine left, so 71 TOTs.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

We gave out 160 to 180 treat bags this year. Numbers were down a bit from last year.


----------

